# Sun light



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

I am going away on vacation for 3 weeks, and I want to un board my windows, but I heard bad things about the sun. 

Would it really matter if sun hits it that badly? 
I could live with a little algae


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, you'll probably get algae. but algae will keep the nitrate levels in check. What feeding plans do you have for the fish?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow three weeks...how you gonna manage that with feeding?


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

My mom will be hear to feed them, and put a chem here and there in. But she won't really be here for the light, she will only be able to turn the light cause she won't stay, only to feed


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Timers are cheap.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Unfortinaly I'm leaving in a few hours. But it's ok, sunlight will do. Thanks for the help  

One last question, when I come back, how do I clean algae? Or will it go away on it's own when I close up the sun again


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Invest into a cleanup crew...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Timers are cheap.


What do you consider cheap?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Lex90210 said:


> Unfortinaly I'm leaving in a few hours. But it's ok, sunlight will do. Thanks for the help
> 
> One last question, when I come back, how do I clean algae? Or will it go away on it's own when I close up the sun again


Just make sure your mother doesn't overfeed the fish. You have a pleco in one tanks so I can't imagine algae getting that out of control.


----------

